# Kids-This is what it's all about!



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

The Second picture is my nephew from NE Louisiana with his first red ever. He's ready for more and that is still all he talks about. He told me not to get too tired while I was cleaning that big'ol fish........The first picture is my son, and last my nephew from D.C.
How do you tell a 7 year old from D.C. that his fish is not a keeper? Pretty hard to do, so I didn't........the skipjack slipped over the side very tactfully during cleaning. The kids had caught three keeper reds that evening and 5 trout.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

cool! good fish and bigger grins!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Miles of smiles......what kind of fish is this kid holding? kinda looks like a ladyfish









Another feller caught this at Bryan Beach a few days ago and is wonderin what this'un is....think it's the same critter?.....uh....well the tails look the same


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great pics! That boy's naked as a worm. I'm guessing he was a little on the fishy side & mamma wouldn't let him in the house till he was hosed off!

Cute pics.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cast_Till_it_MHz (Jul 7, 2005)

Great pics the grin says it all!


----------

